# True , false, or...



## SpeedysBigRed (Mar 8, 2011)

I have seen this statement in several places:

The Boer goat is considered far superior to any other goat for meat. 

Meat goats are in my future, likely within the next 6 months. I would appreciate pros and cons on the Boer and thoughts on other meat goats that I might consider. This is not to be a commercial enterprise, but to raise goat for the home table, mine and for other family members who enjoy the wonerful, rich flavor. Thanks for any advice in advance. Of note background wise: I'm an old geezer, and I do mean old, have raised sheep, cows, swine, and most all small farm animals and fowl, but never goats, though my grandmother once did - for milk and cheese - nubians if I remember right.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to BYH   

I raise dairy...but I believe Boers are the way to go for meat goats.  Thats the general concensus!!  Have fun!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd have a look at Kikos as well.  They're supposed to be super hardy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 8, 2011)

Kikos are hardier, but aren't always as tame as boers, and have much much wider horns. That is why we have boers, but some people really like the hardiness of the kiko or a cross between boer and kiko.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 8, 2011)

Boer or a cross between boer and kiko. I prefer boer because I show them and they are easier to find where I live. I don't much about kiko's except they are hardy. Boers are very tame and easy to work with for the most part. As far as meat goes they are great if fed right. With them the muscle depends more on feeding than anything. I keep mine off pasture and on grain to promote lean muscle growth, it also keeps parasites down. My goats do get to eat some grass but not much.


----------



## whetzelmomma (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm planning on using my Nigerian Dwarf Dairy goat offspring to put meat on our table. Obviously they won't have as much meat as a boer, but I can also get milk, and for just my family alone, they are just the right size. They are also easy to handle.

ETA: I have several down the way neighbors that breed boers and love them.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2011)

Boer have more bulk / meat if not allowed to get overly fat. 
Show lines of boers are more prone to being fat...production / commercial lines aren't, but don't get as bulky.

Kiko have a lot of meat / aren't as prone to fat as boer, and are 'hardier'...Kiko moms are better (less likely to reject kids, better udder attatchment so less prone to mastitis / udder issues).

I personally LOVE the crosses between the 2.  Monster big kids, healthy and hit the ground running compared to other breeds.
I like to use a Kiko buck on boer does...seems to work out better.

BUT...Kikos are smart and wily and can be down right mean if they want to...I have the smashed fencing / doors to prove it.  
(Crazy buck, but he sure made nice babies....)

Pygmies are also considered a 'meat' goat, because of how they're built / put on muscle...but it'd take a few of them to dress out to a boer carcass.

Myotonic are quite meaty but smaller in size...I've read their meat to bone ratio is the best of all the meat breeds.

Then there are the Savannahs....comparable to boers, all white usually...I've read they're hardier than boers but no personal experience w/ that.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 9, 2011)

Boer meat is about the best tasting meat we have ever had.... I was not sure i was going to like goat meat at all, but I liked what we had so much i am really now thinking about adding a few Boers to the herd...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 10, 2011)

There's plenty of meat goats to look at, I've heard that boer/kiko crosses are the best (fastest growing), and boer/big dairy crosses grow kids faster, and if it's a good cross, not a whole lot of sacrifice to meat output.

However, if you plan on showing, or raising registered stock, I'd go with fullblood or purebred boers.

Savannahs and myotonics are some other good meat breeds that you could look into as well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2011)

If you don't have a lot of grazing, pasture space I would rule out the kiko, because they can be harder to handle and to keep fenced in. Maybe kiko/boer crosses would be okay, I am not familiar with them.  


If you go with a nubian crossed boer that is real large framed be prepared to be feeding them a lot. If you have a lot of pasture this may be okay, but if you are buying most of your feed, this wont be very efficient. Although those big framed does are more likely to have triplets and to raise them. And they can have wonderful personalities, they are a little more trouble with hoof maintanance, and eat a lot.

A smaller framed boer doe can produce a set of twins on much less feed and the kids can grow surprisingly fast.  Some can reach 70 or 80 lbs in 4 months.  A mature boer doe only needs to be on pasture or fed a good 2nd-cutting grass hay, unless nursing her kids(then a little grain and alfalfa hay). I would recommend keeping out loose goat minerals all the time, Goats have a very high selenium and copper requirement, and they will stay much healthier. They may come down on some weight during nursing, but they quickly will gain it back after weaning on just good pasture. They can be bred any time of year,allowing for 3 kiddings every 2 years. 

Just some things for you to think about.  Good luck on your decision.


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd also give a look at Spanish goats. My aunt has some Spanish in most of her Boer cross herd and they're beautiful goats with nice meat qualities. They're also supposed to be tougher against parasites and extreme heat.


----------

